# Bobcat 5th wheel, two wheel setup.



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello. I'm rebuilding one I got when I purchased a skidsteer? It hasn't been attached in several years and curious if anyone has one that could post or send me pictures. Specifically where the wheels mount and how and where it attaches to the bobcat. 


Bill


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Is yours factory made or home made? What size Bobcat?


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure one way or the other. However the previous owner believed it could have been made by bobcat. It's a 643


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not going to say that Bobcat never made a "5th Wheel" attachment for a 643 but I am unaware of one. The only 'factory' made ones that I'm aware of were designed for the older 500/600 series machines. Without a pic I can't tell you what you have. There were a number made "aftermarket" that fit the 643/743 style backend and they bolted on as I recall. Dave Mendes for instance has made (or had made for him) a very nice attachment that fits later models. If by chance you have the factory made built for the 610 style back end….I doubt it will mount to the 643 but again….without a photo, I can't say for sure.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

You should check with Tropic Trailers in Fl. I believe they are the ones that make that 5th wheel and mount it to the bobcats.


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm just looking for a picture of the 2 wheel 5th wheel pretty much. I'm well versed in the 1 wheel with the airplane tire as I work for Hackenbergs. Just curious if anyone still has a 2 wheel system running. That's all.


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

I know this one will mount, it used to be mounted on a long time ago, not really sure of what I have then. It should be all redone by Saturday evening and I'll try to remember to post a picture


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

squareandcompasses said:


> as I work for Hackenbergs.


???????? Well then…….Dave will be able to tell you in about three tenths of a second.


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

dback said:


> ???????? Well then…….Dave will be able to tell you in about three tenths of a second.


Well yeah he did, and that'd it be easier to keep it a 2wheel than switching to a 1 wheel, however I'm trying to get a pic for the welder.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Only picture I have of it right now. If you need more pm me.


----------

